#  Schulmedizin >   mindestens 10 Jahre ununterbrochene Einnahme von Omepra >

## tinamausi

Servus an alle da draußen,  :e_foreveryours_2hands_cut: 
ich wolle gerne wissen, was diese extrem lange Einnahme von täglich 40 mg Omeprazol in meinem Körper macht. 
Ich habe gehört, dass es da ganz schreckliche Spätfolgen gibt.   :nana_3_new:  Ich möchte gerne damit aufhören.  Danke für euere Antworten

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn du damit aufhören willst musst du das mit einem behandelten Arzt/ Ärztin besprechen.
Du wirst das Medikament sicherlich nicht umsonst nehmen über so lange Zeit und ohne betreuenden/ behandelten Arzt!

----------


## tinamausi

:Cry: diese Antwort ist wenig erfreulich! 
Trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe :s_rose_for_u_cut:

----------


## gisie63

Hallo tinamausi,
eine so lange Einnahme von Omeprazol o. ä. kann z. B. zu einem Vit. B Mangel führen. Diese Auswirkungen kannst du googeln. Wenn du die Einnahme absetzen möchtest, würde ich dir erst mal raten die Dosis zu verringern. Oft reichen ja auch 20 mg. Das kann man auch mal ohne Arztbesuch ausprobieren. Du merkst es ziemlich schnell, ob du die Dosis wieder erhöhen musst.
LG gisie

----------


## tinamausi

Hallo *gisie63* danke vielmals. Ich hab schon abgesetzt und es ging mir auch ziemlich dreckig. Besonders heute. Aber ich nehme das Zeug nicht mehr. Danke für den Tipp mit dem Vita B. Das hab ich mir schon gekauft. Das scheint ja noch das geringste Übel zu sein. Die Säure und die schrecklichen Schmerzen muss ich anders bekämpfen. Wenn mir hier niemand was sagen will oder kann, werd ich schon irgendwo was finden. 
Vielen lieben Dank  :shy_flower:

----------

